# Bald patches/hair loss on face



## snap (Sep 1, 2010)

Title basically says it all. My ten month old Holland Lop doe is getting bald spots on her face, weird thing is they're symmetrical. Right at the underside of the ears, above her eyes like eyebrows, and above her ears. She is((maybe?)) molting; she's shedding like crazy. But shouldn't there be a reason to molt? Like a temperature change? She's kept inside with three other rabbits and four babies and none of them are molting.

She's been eating normally((well, her 'normally')), and is eating hay right now but I checked the drip dish under her water bottle and it was nearly full which basically means she hasn't drunk much in well, a while. She's been peeing, though, and pooing normally. I cleaned her litter box out a couple days ago and changed from hay & newspaper to paper pellets, but she had spots under her ears before then. I also haven't had an adverse effects from the other 7 rabbits using it.

I have no idea what would cause symmetrical bald spots. Any ideas? I'd rather not take her to a vet, my mother doesn't get paid for a while so we don't have money to spend unless we take it from my savings.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 1, 2010)

Do you have a photo of how bald she is?
It could be a molt; rabbits generally molt 4 times a year, twice heavy and twice light.
However it could be something else like mites or maybe if she rubs her head against something a lot.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 2, 2010)

A picture would help.............

my rabbits molt at bizarre odd times and really can lose a lot of hair and look really ragged


----------



## snap (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry it's kind of bad, it's a camera picture. :/ Those dark spots are her skin.

I don't think it's mites, I've seen mites-they're like dandruff. And isn't ivermectin supposed to keep away mites too? She may be rubbing her head against something but I honestly wouldn't even know what.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 2, 2010)

Could it be flees/mites? when was the last time you fleed her?


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 3, 2010)

It looks like a molt to me, but it is hard to tell. Does the bunny have a mate that might be overgrooming it?


----------



## snap (Sep 3, 2010)

Nope, she's alone and she's not even near anyone.

It doesn't look like fleas but she had flea medicine in about July? I don't see any movement or anything...
And she had ivermectin((dewormer, also gets rid of mites)) last month because I thought she had worms then.


----------

